# Why do remodeling magazines do that ?!?



## DesignerDude (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello all.

Why the heck do kitchen remodeling magazines still continue to show kitchens with marble countertops?!?

They are clearly the worst practical choice for a upgraded top, considering they are even more porous than granite. 

When I see these photographs, I try to imagine how the conversation went... "Ok, now you have no kids, and you don't really use your kitchen ever.... hey let's do marble tops!"

The only benefit is that I have an opportunity to show the HO a quartz that looks similar to marble, and explain the benefits of a maintenance-free material.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I merged the two threads. Please do not start a thread in multiple forums. Thanks


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never seen a "maintenance free" material before.


----------



## DesignerDude (Nov 4, 2013)

Manufacturers of quartz call their products maintenance-free to drive the point home that the HO does not seal quartz like they need to do on a regular basis with granite and marble.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

DesignerDude said:


> Manufacturers of quartz call their products maintenance-free to drive the point home that the HO does not seal quartz like they need to do on a regular basis with granite and marble.


I understand. A lot of manufacturers try to sell products as maintenance free when they should be selling them as low or reduced maintenance to be more honest about them. "Maintenance free" is a term that I've completely removed from my vocabulary because it tends to be misleading.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I understand. A lot of manufacturers try to sell products as maintenance free when they should be selling them as low or reduced maintenance to be more honest about them. "Maintenance free" is a term that I've completely removed from my vocabulary because it tends to be misleading.


What maintenance do you do to a quartz top?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What maintenance do you do to a quartz top?


It can scratch. It can chip and it needs to be cleaned. Every product requires some level of maintenance.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm holding out for the self cleaning counter. 

And there's nothing wrong with marble for a counter, as long as the customer has the correct expectations for it in their home. Europeans have used it for years, but don't expect it to look brand new. Somehow, some Americans get the idea that if they spend a good amount of money on something, it must be _absolutely perfect_, and remain absolutely perfect for the next 30 years or else they've received a defective product.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> I understand. A lot of manufacturers try to sell products as maintenance free when they should be selling them as low or reduced maintenance to be more honest about them. "Maintenance free" is a term that I've completely removed from my vocabulary because it tends to be misleading.


Exactly why all the composite decking companies took "maintenance free" out of their vocabulary. Nothing's maintenance free because everything needs cleaned. When you fail to clean things it causes all kinds of issues. The decking companies are using, as you do "low maintenance".


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The magazines usually favor advertisers and the their products, plus they usually get the high quality photos free. That drastically reduces their cost of doing business.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Exactly why all the composite decking companies took "maintenance free" out of their vocabulary. Nothing's maintenance free because everything needs cleaned. When you fail to clean things it causes all kinds of issues. The decking companies are using, as you do "low maintenance".


That's the reason I hate the term "maintenance free" now. Because I'm sure you remember when Trex was sold to us and the customer under that premise. The best looking Trex and Trex accents decks I ever did are the ones that have been painted since they were put down.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> That's the reason I hate the term "maintenance free" now. Because I'm sure you remember when Trex was sold to us and the customer under that premise. The best looking Trex and Trex accents decks I ever did are the ones that have been painted since they were put down.


Fortunately they discontinued Accents. :thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Fortunately they discontinued Accents. :thumbsup:


Fortunately, unless you're a mold spore looking for a new home. :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> Fortunately, unless you're a mold spore looking for a new home. :whistling


We don't have mold issues here. Never seen it. I've seen flaking but not mold.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> I've never seen a "maintenance free" material before.


:thumbsup:


I never got the whole maintenance free thing. Nothing in life is maintenance free.


Unless, of course, you want to just open a vein. :thumbsup: That's maintenance free, and zero energy, and all that crap.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Stainless steel pretty maintnance free


----------



## DesignerDude (Nov 4, 2013)

Just saw that Pental (formerly Chroma) now has a quartz that looks just like Carrerra marble.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Live_oak said:


> I'm holding out for the self cleaning counter.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with marble for a counter, as long as the customer has the correct expectations for it in their home. Europeans have used it for years, but don't expect it to look brand new. Somehow, some Americans get the idea that if they spend a good amount of money on something, it must be _absolutely perfect_, and remain absolutely perfect for the next 30 years or else they've received a defective product.


Agreed.

From a design perspective, the patina of marble as it wears and ages makes it a beautiful choice--but not for every client. I agree the properties of the material need to be brought front and center so the client knows what to expect. But it's wrong to say marble isn't appropriate as a counter just because it requires a little more care than other options.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I had a client many years ago that insisted on Bianca Carrara for their kitchen CT's. They knew what they were buying. They wanted them to look old and worn.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I recently did a white kitchen with white marble tops. It looks beautiful. The client owns a restaurant and knew what she wanted. Keeping the customer informed and in some cases educating them is the key in my opinion.


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

I generally stick to granite countertops. Who else?


----------



## ATXRemodeler (Dec 12, 2013)

Granite is great.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

billgl said:


> I generally stick to granite countertops. Who else?


Granite, Quartzite or Quartz.


----------



## Restoration1SF (Dec 19, 2013)

Nothing is maintenance free. But I assume that kitchen remodeling magazine still show marble counter tops because it is traditionally considered more classy... even if only in name.


----------



## KermieB (Jul 27, 2012)

billgl said:


> I generally stick to granite countertops. Who else?


I don't make that choice.. not sure how you do. My CLIENTS choose what they want, but I personally dont' have a problem with any stone surface. The technology in the new sealants is way beyond that of just ten years ago. It'll be just fine.


----------



## Builderlife (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree with others , I use all types of material . Some of my clients are from Europe and they are familiar with the ups and downs of marble. One thing to note - quarts materials get black marks from metal objects such as belt buckles .


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Ever get a meal that looks like the picture on the menu. :no:
Those kitchens are carefully staged to impress the consumers.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I've got a Carrera counter on my kitchen island, about 30" x 60". I sealed it with 511 sealer when installed two years ago. It gets abused daily, and I have two little kids. I did seal it a second time after 6 months, but that was it. So far, so good. Even the giant rings of keys that get thrown on it several times daily never leaves a mark. 

I caution people about the softness of marble, tell the tale where a past homeowner decided to clean theirs with CLR, and then give them what they want.


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

jarvis design said:


> I had a client many years ago that insisted on Bianca Carrara for their kitchen CT's. They knew what they were buying. They wanted them to look old and worn.


The old and worn look is actually not that bad. Its not my cup of tea, but some people out there really like it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Splinter said:


> I've got a Carrera counter on my kitchen island, about 30" x 60". I sealed it with 511 sealer when installed two years ago. It gets abused daily, and I have two little kids. I did seal it a second time after 6 months, but that was it. So far, so good. Even the giant rings of keys that get thrown on it several times daily never leaves a mark.
> 
> I caution people about the softness of marble, tell the tale where a past homeowner decided to clean theirs with CLR, and then give them what they want.


Is it polished or honed? Do you have any/many starbursts in it (or whatever those little cloudy nicks are called)? I installed a polished double vanity and it wasn't more than a couple months when the owner dropped a glass container on it to cause one of those cloudy white spots. Then I got the "what can we do - there must be something" call.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

billgl said:


> The old and worn look is actually not that bad. Its not my cup of tea, but some people out there really like it.


My daughter loves shabby chic.


----------



## njremodeler (Dec 22, 2013)

marble counters are maintenance free . if never used .


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

njremodeler said:


> marble counters are maintenance free . if never used .


Damn, there's no "double thanks" button!


----------



## njremodeler (Dec 22, 2013)

Live_oak said:


> Damn, there's no "double thanks" button!


i take one . thank you very much


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> Is it polished or honed? Do you have any/many starbursts in it (or whatever those little cloudy nicks are called)? I installed a polished double vanity and it wasn't more than a couple months when the owner dropped a glass container on it to cause one of those cloudy white spots. Then I got the "what can we do - there must be something" call.


My first choice was Statuary White marble which is much whiter than Carrara, but it was just more than I wanted to spend at the time. So I decided to hone the Carrara to lighten, and lessen the contrast between the background and veining.

No one has chipped it yet so I cant say anything about "starbursts", but it does get abused with cutting boards, ceramic cups, dishes, and my two kids under age 7....


----------



## njremodeler (Dec 22, 2013)

there you go


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

njremodeler said:


> there you go


That's a weird counter top selection. I like marble and I like butcher block but they have specific uses. BB by the stove seems pretty useless.


----------

